# Lachsforellen, wie zubereiten?



## Michael Grabow (17. September 2002)

Moin Leute
Ich hab da mal ne&acute; Frage! Sohni hat uns 4 Lachsforellen mitgebracht 1 Forelle haben wir versuchsweise gebeizt (Rezept am Schluß). Jetzt haben wir aber immer noch 3 schöne Viecher im Schrank. Wie am besten zubereiten? ;+ 

Gruß Michael

ps. Gebeizte Lachsforelle: Für die Beize 1EL Essigessenz, 1EL grobes Salz, 2EL Honig, 5EL Senf und Pfeffer verrühren. 2 Bund Dill hacken und unterheben. Beize auf der Forelle verteilen. Beide Filets mit den Hautseiten nach außen übereinander legen, erst in Klarsichtfolie, dann in Alufolie einwickeln,zwischen 2 Holzbretter legen, beschweren und 2 Tage im Kühlschrank aufbewahren. Morgens und Abends sollte das Paket eimal gewendet werden. Nach 2 Tagen verputzen! Auf Brot, evt. noch mit einer Honig-Senf Soße. Ist schwer lecker, schwör Ich :m 
migra

Also ma&acute; ran an die Tasten, hab Hunger :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2002)

Wenn die Tiere groß genug sind (so ab 1 kg) fülle ich sie gerne mit Zwiebeln (feinhacken), Gemüse der Saison, entsprechend der Gemüse abschmecken mit Salz, Pfeffer, Kräutern, Knoblauch - je nach Sorte), ordentlich Butter dazu, alles in gefettete Alufolie packen und gut verschließen. In den Backofen bei ca. 160 Grad. Dauert je nach Größe der Fische (eine 1 kg - Forelle ca. 1 - 1 1/2 Stunden).
Selbstverständlich kann man die Forellen auch filieren und nach bekannten Rezepten zubereiten. 
Soltet Ihr einen kleinen Tischräucherofen parat haben, könnt Ihr die Fiosche auch am Tisch warm räuchern. Dabei vorher nicht einlegen sondern nur würzen wie wenn Ihr sie braten/dünsten würdet.


----------



## Bergi (17. September 2002)

Hallo!
Ich denke auch,das räuchern sehr gut ist,das mache ich meistens!
Aber oft mache ich es auch ganz einfach!
Einfach die forellen in mehl welzen,mit pfeffer und salz würzen und einfach in einer Pfanne braten!Ist ganz einfach!
Die Haut kannste auch mit essen,schmeckt sehr gut!
dazu noch Salzkartoffeln mit Butter!mhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....

Bergi


----------



## Kalle25 (17. September 2002)

Du kannst eine Lachsforelle auch sehr gut im Salzmantel zubereiten:

Nimm grobes Meersalz (wichtig!!!), so 3 kg dürfen es schon sein. Mische das Salz mit getrockneten Krätern nach eigenem Gusto und bedecke mit einem Teil des Salzes eine große Auflaufform. Lege die leicht mit Pfeffer versehene Forelle, deren Bauch du auch gerne mit ein wenig Käutern, oder auch nur einfach Kräuterbutter, füllen kannst, auf das Salz. Den Rest der Salz-Fräuter Mischung feuchte ein klein wenig an und bedecke damit die Forelle vollständig. Schiebe das Ganze in den ofen und rechne mit einer Garzeit von ca. 60 Minuten pro Kg. 

Es ist dann zwar etwas müfselig, den Salzmantel nachher aufzubrechen, aber es lohnt sich.


----------



## chippog (17. September 2002)

was sind eigentlich lachsforellen? sind das regenbogenforellen, meerforellen, gar mischlinge aus lachs und forelle, was es ja nun auch gibt? kann da jemand weiterhelfen, der sich im deutschen edelfischsprachgebrauch etwas auskennt?

zu den rezepten finde ich wichtig, woher der fisch kommt, wild oder aufzucht, klares oder modriges gewässer. das gibt mir dann einen anhalt, wie ich am liebsten würzen möchte. gerade bei den fetteren fischen kommt nämlich schnell ein beigeschack auf, wenn der fisch in nichtoptimalen bedingungen aufgewachsen ist. ist er hingegen ohne fehlgeschmack, sollten wir besondere rücksicht auf die fetten partien im fisch nehmen, weil ja da die ganzen ungesättigten omegadreifettsäuren drin sind, die, die unter anderem krebs verhindern können und uns obendrein glücklicher machen!

bei astreinem fisch ist meine lieblingszubereitung eigentlich immer noch die mit der alufolie im backofen. fisch ordentlich säuber, auch die kiemen und nieren oben in der bauchhöhle nicht vergessen, leicht salzen und pfeffern, einen stich butter in den bauch oder auch nicht und dann in alufolie gewickelt in den backofen. zeiten ungefähr wie bei thomas oben. zur not vorsichtig mit einem zahnstocher oder ähnlichem kontrollieren. gerade gemüsepfannen passen meiner ansicht nach gut zu lachsfischen und können prima zu obigem gereicht werden. es geht aber genausogut, den fisch zu filetieren und zu würfeln, um ihn die letzen zirka fünf minuten mitgaren zu lassen. vorsichtig in wasser oder wasserdampf garen, auch hier ist das ein oder andere gemüse deiner wahl im wasser nicht verkehrt, bring auch prima ergebnisse. aus dem sud kann die sosse bereitet, und samt sagen wir mal reis zum fisch gereicht werden. an heissen tagen kommt es sehr gut, den fisch mit kalter (creme fraiche und kräuter zum beispiel) sosse und warmen kartoffeln samt salat zu essen. schlimmsten falls, ergibt so ein fisch auch leckere fischfrikadellen! angedünstetter porree kann mit gewinn untergemischt werden. auch diese sind kalt echt geilo (stadt in norwegen). euer immer dicker werdender chippog aus gothenburg...


----------



## Michael Grabow (17. September 2002)

Leute 
Mein NAchmittag
Stufe 1-
Anglerboard aufrufen! :m 
Stufe 2-
Artikel aufsuchen (erste Sabberspuren zeigen sich in den Mundwinkeln) :m  :m 
Stufe 3-
Lesen, In die Küche flitzen, um nach Zutaten zu schauen. Nix da! Mist!!  
Stufe 4-
Hemd wechseln (weil nassgesabbert) Einkaufen - Brutzeln, Grillen, Frittieren. :q  :q 
Stufe 5-
Gaaaaanz laaaaaangsam genießen!
Ich finde Euch toll!#r #r #r 
Michael


----------



## Geraetefetischist (18. September 2002)

Bei Richtig Grossen Forellen (2,5kg+) in Kottletts schneiden, mit gewürfelten Zwiebeln bedecken und mit ein wenig Öl und Zitronensaft beträufeln. Auf diese Weise mindestens 2 Stunden marinieren. Anschliessend Salzen, Pfeffern, und kurz auf den Grill damit. Dazu eine Creme Fraiche mit Kräutern und Grünem Pfeffer und Folienkartoffeln.

@ Chippog
Lachsforellen sind eigentlich Regenbogenforellen, die mit Beta-Carotin-haltigem Futter Rotfleischig gefüttert wurden. Ist nur Werbewirksamer die mit Lachs in verbindung zu bringen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Michael Grabow (18. September 2002)

Leute, --ich lerne nicht aus!
Die Forellen stammen aus einem Forellenpuff! By the way: Die Fanggeschichte ist auch so eine Story- Sohnemann ist sait ca. 1 1/2 Jahren im Verein und hatnun seinen besten Freund geworben. Sie gehen morgens, mittag und abends ans Wasser und wenn man nicht ab und zu an die Schule erinneren würde- aber naja. Also Jens hat wie gesacht Marvin in den Verein geholt. Oma will den beiden was gutes tun und fährt sie ans Wasser. OOOps- da muß man ja bezahlen!? Na-gut, so teuer ist das nich, und Papa holt Euch ja ab. Jens und Marvin ham richtig Spass! Geil, die 2- 6 pfündigen Forellen zu drillen. Boä ey die beissen ja sogar auf blanken Haken. Oh, da kommt Papa- schau ma, Geil wa.
Ich hatte nach kurzem Überlegen etwa diese Gesichtsfarbe:  :e Und meine beiden Helden wüßten gar nicht warum. Bis wir zum Ausgang und zur Waage kamen. Der ganze Spass hat dann über 50 € gekostet. 13jährige sollten eben nicht in den Puff gehen!! Verbot vom Erzeuger.

Das Gewässer ist eine alte Kiesgrube mit sauberen Grund, mehr weiß ich leider nicht über die Beschaffenheit des Bodens.

Gruß und Danke
Michael :m


----------



## chippog (18. September 2002)

die beste geschmackliche kontrolle gerade bei fetten lachsartigen ist, das fett was in der regel in einem dunkleren streifen längs der haut auf der innenseite der seitenlinie sitzt (ein stück zum testen abschneiden) in leicht gesalzenem wasser zu garen und zu probieren. wenn das komisch schmeckt, tranig oder ranzig, dann entweder vor dem zubereiten das fett wegschneiden, oder gut würzen oder gar beides, ganz nach eigenem wohlbefinden. schmecken soll es und (siehe oben) fischfett ist gesund!! chippog


----------



## Geraetefetischist (18. September 2002)

@ Michael Grabow
Bei euch muss man die Forellen noch extra Bezahlen? Das Kannte ich bisher nur aus Italien. Da kann man ja gleich in den Fiscladen gehen.  
Also bei uns zahlt man nur ca 20-35 DM am Anfang, was man dann Fängt darf man dann mitnehmen, ohne weitere Kosten.
Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Michael Grabow (18. September 2002)

Mo9insen
Also- mit dem bezahlen ist nicht an jedem Teich so, deshalb hatte ich mich ja leicht verfärbt, nachdem Oma mir erzählte wo sie die beiden abgeliefert hatte.
Gruß
migra
 #h


----------



## chippog (18. September 2002)

desto besser müssen sie ja jetzt schmecken.....! chippog


----------

